# Boca APEC 7 Bearings



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Dipsay,

I saw in and old post from you that you use the Boca APEC 5 bearings instead of the orange seal APEC 7. Just curious why that is because I'm fixin' to order some replacements for my Curado 200.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not Dipsay but in my opinion anything over an AEBC 5 is a waste. The spool simply will not spin fast enough to need the ABEC 7. These bearings are designed to run in equipment that runs at 30,000 RPM and require zero vibration. The spool speed in a normal low profile reel will see 25,000 for a fraction of a second. The DC reels are the only reels that acheive 30,000 and even then it is for a fraction of a second.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Bantam has some good info there. I've fished fished both the ABEC 5 & 7's...I would have to say that the casting distance between the two are VERY marginal. The one difference between the two is the sound and feel. The 7's feel a bit smoother....."from the tolerance" and they are a bit quiter. Either way, they are both very good. For $18.95 the 5's are a steal. While the 7's are $29.95....they may be worth the extra 10 bucks to some. I have used the oranges for a few years now. No problems. Just a drop of oil every 4-5 trips in each. I will flush em about every 3-4 months to get back the performance loss when the oil gums up. No problems with the 5's either after the same time.

Also, is that 200 a newer "E"version or is the older "B"?......If a reel is not a super free version, it will cost an extra $20+/- if you get the 5's or 7's. Because you will have to change the 3rd spool bearing that is pinned to the shaft. If you have the "E" then pull the trigger and get some.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Could not have put it more precisely. Not saying that the Abec#7 are over priced. Just saying that the difference in casting and noise are marginal in terms of cost increase. Not to mention you have to take those shields off if you want to clean them. not a big deal, but more of a hassle taking them off and on. if you do get them make sure that those bearings are flushed and dry completely( no acetone) let it evaporate for 10 min before you try to put the shields back on. otherwise those rubber coated shields will warp and disfigure. i also noticed the last time I had worked with some that the bearing spun more freely with the shields off rather than with them on..My .02..Dip


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

i've been running the 7's in my 200e for over two months now and have been very pleased. i installed mine with the seals off after a recent flushing and have not noticed any gains. personally i don't see the point in having them on there if the bearings are maintained at proper intervals.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I like mine with no shields. But if you want them on you can buy the 7's with metal shields which cause 0 friction. I usually dremel out the inside diameter of the orange shields before I install into a reel. Just a [email protected] hair.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

BustinTops said:


> Also, is that 200 a newer "E"version or is the older "B"?......If a reel is not a super free version, it will cost an extra $20+/- if you get the 5's or 7's. Because you will have to change the 3rd spool bearing that is pinned to the shaft. If you have the "E" then pull the trigger and get some.


It is an older "B" version and to be honest with you I totally forgot about that 3rd spool bearing. What is the best way to remove that pin? Can I just tap it out?


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry, forgot to thank all of you who replied.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I usually use a pair of wire cutters that's got electrical tape on one side. that side goes at the base of the spool shaft. the other side goes on top on that pin and slowly apply pressure to pop it through. Ya gotta be careful so you dont bugger that pin or mar that spool shaft.. Hope this helps..Dip


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I use a punch and medium hammer. Actually I use 2 punches. One with a little broader head to knock it halfway out. Then a custom made punch that I ground the end to make a half inch "needle" to get it all the way through the shaft. I use a small plastic tackle box......to get leverage on it. Who woulda thought.

I messed up the first time drawing it......this one is the correct one.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats still not right........the red line should be on the right of the bearing. You understand what it means


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

BustinTops said:


> I use a punch and medium hammer. Actually I use 2 punches. One with a little broader head to knock it halfway out. Then a custom made punch that I ground the end to make a half inch "needle" to get it all the way through the shaft. I use a small plastic tackle box......to get leverage on it. Who woulda thought.
> 
> That pin is hard enough that I don't have to worry about boogering it up with a punch?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I've never had problems..............if not, try what Dip said. That works well also.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I have found that a pair of needle nose vice grips works best for me.


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is an old post of mine on making pin removal pliers. I did go ahead and grind the teeth off as Bantam suggested.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=125779


----------



## KWillis (May 31, 2010)

I would like to upgrade the bearings in my citica 200e, what bearings do u guys recommend


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ABEC#5 ceramic hybrid from Boca Bearings.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> ABEC#5 ceramic hybrid from Boca Bearings.


 X2 . http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing...no-fishing-reels-citica-200e-spool-baitcaster


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Dipsay said:


> ABEC#5 ceramic hybrid from Boca Bearings.


I agree the ABEC 5 ceramic hybrids from Boca are the best bang for the buck out there. This is a no contest no brainer. I use the orange seals in most instances with the seals removed, but it is because I like the easy internal access for cleaning (since I am a cleaning nut) and re-oiling with the orange seals removed. There is VERY little difference in casting performance that I can discern. Almost identical casting results for the ABEC 5, I just like the access to the internal balls with the orange seals removed. Your mileage may vary, this is only my personal preference. Seals removed gives more access for gunk to get in the bearings if you are NOT a cleaning nut.

-hook


----------

